

“World’s fastest camera” distinguishes and isolates rogue cancer cells - sarfralogy
http://www.patexia.com/feed/-world-s-fastest-camera-distinguishes-and-isolates-rogue-cancer-cells-20120706

======
ColinWright
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4217645>

